# new mystery woods



## phinds (Sep 18, 2016)

I've been reorganizing my sample boxes and found several mystery woods that were not yet on the mystery wood page, so I've added all of them. Too many to post here, so I'll just reference the page.

The first 9, #'s 175 -> 183, added a few weeks ago, are all from one of the collections in that big batch that @ELBeau sold me some time back.

The next 11, #'s 184 -> 194, are misc pieces added today, some of which that have been laying around for an embarrassingly long time, with a few being recent acquisitions.

I think 184 and 185 are from someone here on WB, but I've lost track. Possibly others are as well. #190 definitely is, as stated.

All numbers below 175 have been there for quite a while.

@Mr. Peet I'm particularly interested in your take on #191 since knowing the trees in my neighborhood a bit as you do, something might occur to you.

Anyway, I'd appreciate any input anyone has on any of them. You can just post here or email me directly.

The page is:

http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/mystery.htm

Thanks guys.

Paul

Reactions: Like 2


----------

